
Using Augmentative and Alternative Communication with Dogs - lgregg
https://www.hungerforwords.com/
======
mef
while these videos are fun and wanting to better communicate with your pet is
a nice sentiment, nobody should deceive themselves into thinking this dog is
capable of anything more than basic word association. there’s a long history
of animal researchers convinced that animals are capable of some advanced
level of language if they only were taught to do so.

more [https://slate.com/technology/2019/11/stella-christina-
hunger...](https://slate.com/technology/2019/11/stella-christina-hunger-
instagram-dog-speech.html)

------
thethethethe
I have trained my dog to do this for basic things like food, walks, and water.
The best thing about it is that he doesn't whine when he wants something
anymore, he'll just press a button and if we tell him no he will just try
again later instead of whining for half an hour

------
anon9001
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieL86P2-pLk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ieL86P2-pLk)
wow.

I had no idea dogs were capable of this type of communication.

